# Got Legos?



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey all. I hadn't thought to ask here on the board before now. I am putting together a Lego club for my son's school and I am getting desperate for Legos. If you have some that your kids don't play with anymore, I can give them a wonderful new home. Of course, I would pay for any shipping costs.

Please let me know. I have 70+ kids signed up for the club and only about 12 pounds of Legos.

Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ivy~ I think my 7 y.o. grandson probably owns 12 lbs. of his own ound: He is a huge Lego fanatic! Too bad he's not older and outgrown them cause I'm sure my DD would be more than happy to have them gone. She's tired of sucking them up w/the vacuum, stepping on them barefoot (OUCH!), and such.

Good luck w/your search. Have you looked in any thrift stores?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ivy, How much does lego cost these days?? I have a crap load from when i was younger, but with the s/h charges, it might make more sense to just buy new??

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ivy~ I think my 7 y.o. grandson probably owns 12 lbs. of his own ound: He is a huge Lego fanatic! *Too bad he's not older and outgrown them* cause I'm sure my DD would be more than happy to have them gone. She's tired of sucking them up w/the vacuum, stepping on them barefoot (OUCH!), and such.
> 
> Good luck w/your search. Have you looked in any thrift stores?


Do they ever out grow them???? My 18 year old nephew still loves them and creates some great things with them. :jaw:ound:ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Ivy~ I think my 7 y.o. grandson probably owns 12 lbs. of his own ound: He is a huge Lego fanatic! Too bad he's not older and outgrown them cause I'm sure my DD would be more than happy to have them gone. She's tired of sucking them up w/the vacuum, stepping on them barefoot (OUCH!), and such.


LOL....I can absolutely relate to your DD's pain. My oldest son can spend hours building stuff with Legos, and yep...those little pieces always end up on the floor.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I can buy 10 pounds of Legos on ebay for about $65. Brand new Legos are really expensive because they generally only sell licensed sets (i.e. Star Wars, Spongebob, Harry Potter, etc).


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wish I could help but my boys, ages 11, 17 and 43 still love them! We have a huge Star Wars thingie they all say they're going to build but they haven't done it yet. Wish I had a dime for every one I've stepped on or vacuumed up!

Our elementary school had a lego club too and it was a big deal to be invited to join. They're going to a state competition this weekend.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, all my legos were left in Brazil when we moved to the US but just wanted to say... I love Legos!!! I think it's awesome that you're making a Lego club. What kind of activities will you have?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Right now the plan is simply to let them build. They can go off by themselves or play in groups. Any suggestions on other ways to organize the club? I am starting from scratch and I'm clueless.


----------

